

What is Time? (An Entrepreneur's Definition of Freedom) - entrepreneur
http://mindfulentrepreneur.com/blog/2007/08/27/time-is-freedom-for-entrepreneurs/

======
kingnothing
Didn't Paul write something along these lines as well? I've read something
similar that was more fleshed out... Anyone know what it was?

